# i am at a loss...



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2015)

any ideas? this plant is killing me. it seemed to be improving. now it is back to looking very poopy-like. i left sunday for work. my kids are caring for her. i gave her a light dose of nutes(about 1/2 the recommended dose of gobox grow and cal mag. i also changed 2 of my t5 bulbs from 2700 kelvin to 10000 kelvin bulbs. i have 6 4 footers. is it likely the lights or the nutes? the temps in the tent are mid 70's. lights on 24 hours a day. roots organix soil. ph is 6.2. the plant is now 13 weeks in veg. i know she looks tortured. i had 2 super buckeye plants that turned out to be boys that grew really nicely with my normal ways.this is my buckeye purple. should i just start over? 

View attachment IMG_0581.jpg


View attachment IMG_0580.jpg


View attachment IMG_0579.jpg


View attachment IMG_0578.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

I see issues.. I see soil... 

I can not help you good sir  

Mojo for someone sorting you out! :aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2015)

i am feeling like i am maybe just too dumb to grow this strain. i am usually good with plants of all types. they usually like me. she seems to hate me...

thanks for the mojo though, doc...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, I see your other stuff is healthy.. think I've seen other journals or at least pics from you in the past, yeah? 

You'll sort it out


----------



## zem (Apr 8, 2015)

from the looks of it, it's either hungry or overfed. from the sounds of it, it sounds hungry... I would go with hungry and feed it but thats up to you to decide


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2015)

lol, zem! that is the rub, isn't it? mel says she is a light feeder so i am thinking she is over fed if anything but i had not fed her in a couple weeks before i fed her this past saturday. come to think of it, she was looking better when i ignored her. maybe she needs to be ignored. a friend of mine who used to grow 10 foot tomato plants told me that they loved to be abused. he would go and shake them and handle them roughly. he used to have massive harvests. maybe that is what i am doing wrong...


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 8, 2015)

mel says p buckeye is a lite feeder.............
how have you been feeding it?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2015)

i have been feeding it lite. i think the last time i fed it which had been about 2 weeks after the last feeding i only gave it a half dose because mel had said it was a light feeder. maybe the soil has enough nutes. i feel like i have been torturing this plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

well, what the heck?  The very top new growth looks ok. What lights and soil? I am sorry to make your repeat.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 8, 2015)

PH is way out of whack from the looks of it, but there are phenos that pop up from time to time that for lack of a better word just suck.

If you have other plants that are all doing fine, I would kill off the bad plant and move on.

It can bounce back if the problem is solved but you are experiencing necrosis:

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/necrosis-plant-diseases-39504.html


----------



## -_- (Apr 8, 2015)

pj it pH ;p


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2015)

thanks for looking in on this, rose. i am only too happy to repeat or maybe expound upon what i have already written. i leave stuff out that i know i important. i am just a little scatterbrained. i am using 6 4 foot t5 bulbs. i was using 4 2700 kelvin and 2 10000 kelvin with uva bulbs. the point where i started to regress is where i swapped out 2 of the 2700 kelvin bulbs for 2 10000 kelvin w/o uva. i also fed her with about 1/2 strength nutes. maybe too much cal mag(seems to be the consensus). i am using roots organics green lite soil. always has worked out for me but this is a horse of a different color as the wizard of oz would say. my concern with the top growth is is is curly. it does not have the discoloration that the older growth does but it reminds me of an old gnarly bonsai tree which would be awesome if that was what i was trying to do. the head scrathcer for me is i am using the same technique i have used for 4 grows and it worked with the super buckeyes but the buckeye purple is flipping me the bird. she does not care for my technique one bit.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

That is what i was going to say. This isn't your first rodeo.  Maybe we need to have Mel stop in,,,not today, she has had a death in the family, very very sad. 

I don't know kelvin and what uva bulbs are. Sounds like you know when it went south. All we can do at this point is wait and see. i wouldn't give the plant anything for a while.When are you planning on flipping? 

Ihope we can get this straightened out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2015)

i posted the same thread on her forum where her seeds are sold. i am sorry to hear she has had a loss. always a tough time. i was planning on flipping after 8 weeks but she is so tiny, i don't know if it is worth flipping yet. the 10000 kelvin bulbs are blue. like really blue. i think they are more for aquariums with coral. i have been using them the whole time i have been growing though and they have not been difficult with me. i think they even have helped keep the plants squat which works for me because i grow in a 4 ft tall tent. the uva is supposed to be good because the sun has uv light and most normal light sources do not emit uv. the 2700 kelvin is red-ish and meant for bloom like a hps wavelength. again, this has worked well for me in the past. i have pulled a bit over 3/4 of a gram per watt on my past 2 grows so i am pretty happy with that. this buckeye purple is just confounding. i am not giving up. i am just a bit frustrated. fleetwood mac had an album originally called 'good things come to those who wait' (which i have an original copy of) that was then release as 'mystery to me'. so i hope that the 'mystery to me' turns out to be a 'good things come to those who wait' for me...

sorry for the blah blah blah. i am just off my night shift of 3 12 hour nights with very little sleep and a 2 and a half hour drive home. i am pretty much toast...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok, have a nap.. and lets see how this goes.  Did those lights work for you before?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 8, 2015)

yes. the lights have worked well or at least well for my particular setup. they also worked fine for the super buckeyes that i grew along with her. they are males though and they are going to die, probably today...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2015)

I would try to raise the pH.


----------



## zem (Apr 8, 2015)

GreenupBudleaf said:


> Wrong light for plants not underwater, no refraction to break the light down to usable wavelengths



:yeahthat: :huh: :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

well thanks green up bud leaf.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 9, 2015)

i have used the same color bulbs for all my grows. this is a first and the buckeye purple was the only plant that has given me grief. the super buckeyes thrived under the 10000 kelvin bulbs. i have read somewhere that the bluer lights will cause the plants to be squat and have thick, strong stems and stalks. seems like that is true but of course, since this is the only setup i have used, i don't have a frame of reference. thanks though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

I did a few grows under an 4ft ,8 tube T5. 40,000 lumens. I used 6500k for Vegg and then 2700k for Flower,never had an issue.  I did mix the 6500 and 2700 once in Flower and really didnt see that it helped any.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 9, 2015)

yeah. i think this particular plant is special. i am not saying anything against this strain. i think this is an anamoly. i have seen pics of really nice buckeye purples. i think i just got a 'problem child' version but i am hopeful that it will be an over-acheiver like a lot of problem children turn out to be...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2015)

> i think this particular plant is special. i am not saying anything against this strain. i think this is an anomaly.



Yeah, I've had mutants before that didn't want to work with me. I had a Purple Haze once, that would NOT right itself. I got it to about 8" but every leaf looked like bugs destroyed this plant, but I had 0 bugs. I ended up killing it off. I also had a plant that ran decent as seed, and every time I cloned it, it got crazier and crazier till eventually it was only a whisper of what it used to be after 3 times running it. I should've stopped after the second time.....oh well

Wishing you luck, but who knows what happens. :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, I've had mutants before that didn't want to work with me. I had a Purple Haze once, that would NOT right itself. I got it to about 8" but every leaf looked like bugs destroyed this plant, but I had 0 bugs. I ended up killing it off. I also had a plant that ran decent as seed, and every time I cloned it, it got crazier and crazier till eventually it was only a whisper of what it used to be after 3 times running it. I should've stopped after the second time.....oh well
> 
> Wishing you luck, but who knows what happens. :aok:


 


drift?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2015)

What's up G13? Drift? pH Drift? I'm confused hah


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 9, 2015)

so the mystery may be becoming more clear. i have always vegged with 10000 kelvin t5's. my plants are always squat and have pretty nice thick stems. someone on another site said that 10000 kelvin ins for aquariums which i was aware of but also said that water helps to filter out or dampen down some of the 'hotter' wavelengths and that maybe this plant is just more susceptable to the hotter wavelengths. that kind of makes sense since i changed to more 10000 kelvin bulbs and moved her higher up in the tent so be closer to the lamps before i left for work on sunday. she was getting to look pretty decent before i did that and had only recently put her back in the tent. she was looking more happy under some 6500 kelvin cfl's. i am going to go grab some 6500 kelvin t5's today and give them a try. i also had her on the same watering schedule as the super buckeye mutant boys i had. they drank like irish sailors so maybe i was drowning her as well. i hope that these are the reasons for my failure. it would be a good thing for me to know.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> What's up G13? Drift? pH Drift? I'm confused hah


 

you described genetic drift?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> you described genetic drift?



Hmm I must have? Is that what it is? Hah, I just know I cloned it.. it wasn't what the original was at all and it was grown under the exact same conditions as its mother, same nutes, same everything. Then, I took it a step further, after that, and cloned that (like I normally do anyways.. I do not keep moms) and the second cloning (3rd run including seed run) it was sooooo far from what it used to be. All fan leaves were 3 leaf only.. none had 5. It was gnarly twisted and the buds were SOOOOO fluffy!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hmm I must have? Is that what it is? Hah, I just know I cloned it.. it wasn't what the original was at all and it was grown under the exact same conditions as its mother, same nutes, same everything. Then, I took it a step further, after that, and cloned that (like I normally do anyways.. I do not keep moms) and the second cloning (3rd run including seed run) it was sooooo far from what it used to be. All fan leaves were 3 leaf only.. none had 5. It was gnarly twisted and the buds were SOOOOO fluffy!


 


and I thought drift is a myth. :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> and I thought drift is a myth. :48:



It was a horrible multi-month experience that I'm exceptionally glad is over!! :48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 15, 2015)

worse and worse... i feel badly for this poor plant. everything i do makes it worse... 

View attachment IMG_0588.jpg


View attachment IMG_0589.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 16, 2015)

imo---i would cut off all the unsightly/unhealthy dying leaves and thin her out a bit---looks like you over fed her as the new growth is burning---just plain water for a couple weeks---it's not going to bounce back over night---and/or---you might consider transplanting into a fresh not so hot mix right out of the bag---no amendments---follow mels advice


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 16, 2015)

Put that girl into be flowered, if the changes in nutes don't fix her, she's taking up space. I had some bad plants, tossed em into flower and things started turning around. Don't scrap a girl till she's seen the lights, and you know shes a loser for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Pull her outta that soil and wash off her roots and put her in fresh soil,,maybe that would help,,our a good Flushing. She looks burnt up. Cant see how it could hurt at this point.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2015)

thanks. i guess i need to do something other than watering her and hoping, huh? lol. sorry. i am being lazy and needy... transplanting today for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Make sure ya  soak the roots and get as much of the old soil out as ya can. Ive done this before to go from soil to DWC,,and it worked just fine. So im sure ya can put her in freash soil.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2015)

i massaged as much of the soil out of the root ball as i could. time will tell. in the mean time, i am prolly gonna start a few seeds up. my clones look just as sad as this one does...

i have an la woman feminized and a sour kush feminized seed that are getting old so i think i might sprout them...


----------



## zem (Apr 16, 2015)

just when i was about to give up on a decorative house plant, after i had transplanted fed and sprayed her with no success, i decided to give it a shot and flush the hell out of it, and i had added quite some perlite and grorock to the mix so i just flooded the pot 4x with 3 gallons each time and let it drain, i would empty a lot of water in one time creating pressure to push old water from the drains. the good news is that the plant is finally picking up, as it seems it was too hot soil for a low feeding house plant


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2015)

mel had told me that the purple was a light feeder. i went light with my nutes but i am thinking i may have not gone light enough. i have seen other people grow these and have beautiful results. i am a noob and i thing i screwed it up but good. now that she is in some fresh soil, i am going to wait until she looks hungry before i do anything. this is probably an easy strain to grow. i just made it more complicated than it needed to be. i am really good at making poor decisions in life as well as growing cannabis. i think i made the exact wrong decision at every juncture. i once had a cactus that i ignored for years. it survived in spite of my neglect. it started to get big and i started to like it. so i took 'care' of it. within a couple of months it fell over dead. poor thing. i killed it with love...


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 16, 2015)

don't beat yourself up oldfogey---we wouldn't learn anything if we didn't make mistakes---making the same ones over again is where one might consider a less costly hobby---she'll pull thru just fine


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 16, 2015)

It looks gnarly! Is your cat having a snack here or there? Lol i seen the kitty, so i thought id ask. Looks like its getting fimmed here and there, constantly. Its very bushy-ish. Have you topped? Sorry if i missed any info.


----------



## snugglebud (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like a mutant cabbage to me. Even if it does recover I wouldn't have much faith in it ever producing a whole lot of bud. If you have room for it, see how it does out of curiosity. If you're short of space I'd put it to rest I'm afraid.

I've had a handful of mutants of the years, sometimes you just get them.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweet Jesus hope she pulls threw fogey


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 17, 2015)

lol. it is not the end of the world for me. thanks for the well wishes and words of encouragement though.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 21, 2015)

How they doing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2015)

Did ya repot?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2015)

yes. i repotted her into some fresh soil. shook off a bunch of the old soil from the root ball. i am out of town at the moment but my sons have not said she is dead so she must not be . i should be home on saturday so i will post some pics then.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2015)

1st off you should soak the old soil off the roots, ,not shake. Shaking could l break the roots .


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Pulling for yea fogey

Can you give stank some tips on the PB ? 
She is a light feeder right ? Did you top etc
Thanks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2015)

stank - i do not feel qualified to give you any tips on the buckeye purple as i have failed and failed hard on my first attempt. i planted 3 seeds. one sprouted and the epic fail i have posted for my journal is the result. one did not sprout at all. the other grew straight down because i had it on top of my water heater and apparently seedling seek heat. i have a 4th in soil right now. mel says it is a light feeder though. i am sure she knows her stuff. i have not fed mine in weeks and the new growth actually looks healthy. maybe the soil i am in (roots organics green lite) is 'hot'. mel recommends topping her once after like the 6th or 7th node then again a couple weeks before flower(if i recall correctly). she said it is not a good plant for too much lst or scrog'ing. it is a peculiar plant or at least mine it. she is still alive and looking grouchy living with some sprouts(one super buckeye and one la woman) and my tomatoes and peppers... 

View attachment IMG_0610.jpg


View attachment IMG_0611.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 27, 2015)

hmmm.. why don't you try the dutch bucket style flush next time you water, i recommend that: wait until soil is dry and airy, bring a bucket of clean water, put the plant's pot in up until almost the surface of the soil, let it sit for 15 mins, then drain it well, empty your water refill with 1/2-2/3 strength ferts sink the plant again in there for a couple of minutes then drain it well. you will flush the salts from you soil and give it fresh food, jmo


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2015)

Fogey I think your super qualified as you have tryed to grow the PB . I have a grow log and it is a super picky plant.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey boys, mine is a month and a half old and is liking half strength ferts, going to bump it up next feed.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes I agree MR1 I'm less than a month in and found half strength green planet nutes to have them looking good again


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2015)

that might be my problem. i was feeding her the same as the super buckeyes which seemed to thrive more and more on higher and higher dosages of nutes. 

the dutch bucket may be worth a try. i am going to just let her chill for now but if the sprouts start to get about half her size without any improvement, i think i will give it a go.

mr1 - you grow some monster looking plants so i will follow along with your recommendations anyday...


----------



## MR1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Oldfogey, I was actually watching you, went with really light feed but they did not not like it so I upped the ppm's, (about 600 ppm total with my tap water being 200ppm) and saw a big improvement. 
 Hope she comes around for you Oldfogey.


----------

